# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Giúp mình lỗi này trong java với

## seor7

Mình mới học java bạn nào giúp mình với. Mình làm một bài test này khi chạy thì nó báo lỗi "non-static variable this cannot be referenced from a static context" mà ko tim thấy lỗi ở đâu.
import java.lang.*;
import java.io.*;
class test1
{
class Moto
{
String make;
String color;
boolean engin;
void startEngine(){
if (engin)
System.out.println("the engine is already");
else {
engin= true;
System.out.println("the engine is now on");
}
}
void showAtts() {
System.out.println("this motocycle is a" + color + "" + make + ".");
if (engin)
System.out.println("the engine is on.");
else System.out.println("the engine is off.");
}
}
public static void main(String args[]){
Moto m = new Moto();
m.make = "Yamaha";
m.color = "yellow";
System.out.println("calling showatt...");
m.showAtts();
System.out.println("starting engine...");
m.startEngine();
System.out.println("calling showatt...");
m.showAtts();
System.out.println("starting engine...");
m.startEngine();}
};

----------


## anhhoaintv12345

Bạn thử so sánh thử xem đoạn code của mình với của bạn khác nhau chỗ nào nha(đừng nới là kiểu chữ với màu chữ nha/[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]):
*package test;
import java.lang.*;
import java.io.*;
class test1
{
static class Moto
{
String make;
String color;
boolean engin;
void startEngine(){
if (engin)
System.out.println("the engine is already");
else {
engin= true;
System.out.println("the engine is now on");
}
}
void showAtts() {
System.out.println("this motocycle is a" + color + "" + make + ".");
if (engin)
System.out.println("the engine is on.");
else System.out.println("the engine is off.");
}
}
public static void main(String args[]){
Moto m = new Moto();
m.make = "Yamaha";
m.color = "yellow";
System.out.println("calling showatt...");
m.showAtts();
System.out.println("starting engine...");
m.startEngine();
System.out.println("calling showatt...");
m.showAtts();
System.out.println("starting engine...");
m.startEngine();}
};*

----------


## ducquan1008

*static class Moto*

Nên xem lại cách dùng static

----------

